

One bloody hole in the market - jenntoda
https://medium.com/what-i-learned-today/69eeb2f88488

======
beneills
_So Callum went on to create dotgrid.co, a boutique shop for high quality dot
grid note books. 10-months in the works and sales already grew over 1000%._

"Grew 1000%" during which time period? Because they grew infinity percent
between months 0 and 10...

